# why are they so stinkin cute? pic heavy



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah, I could just melt 

Though Cleo is such a bratty little snob, she has the funniest most curious personality. I'm just hoping she will get over her "i'm going to bite you... not really, i'm just gonna scare you" phase. 

Cleo adored her bath for the first time in a long time. Her feathers formed into little horn looking things and she looked VERY brown- cinnamon. Look how cute she is. 









Their all time favorite toy. They've already killed half of the hat.









Piper doing what she does best









The queen









Hey Mommy!!









Piper snuck in for a little cuddle with mommy. she layed down on my shirt and made her cricket noises while I gave her scritches and helped her pin feathers. 










Mommy's fluffy baby


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are adorable


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Oh my goodness they are adorable


Thanks Sarah!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha and I love that first pic devil tiel!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Bahaha, don't ask me how but the first pic and the second one bear a very strange resemblance xD! She does look like a little owl like that. Like one of those cartoon, nerdy owls! Piper is adorable as well!!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Awwww they are sooo adorable!  such little cuties!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful! I love the cinnamon


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

They are soooo gorgeous, and those pictures are super cute! I love the last one, she looks so content.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the colour of them, so beautiful.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Always such cute little ladies these two


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The first photo is amazing! She looks like an owl..


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous  i laughed at first pic lol


----------



## Bibibobka (Jun 23, 2011)

Your birds are beautiful


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

